# Rehab house project



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

Congrat's :thumbsup:

The good (and bad) news is in reality you won't have any money left to spend across the street. :no:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Take a lot of pictures before you start & as you go along
I wish I had taken more when we 1st bought the house


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Cell, Congratulations for starting on the big adventure. You will always remember the upcoming days of surprise and success.

Thanks for including the Flickr Link for Pics.
Include it in your future posts so we can all harass you on the minutiae.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

i have another floor, a basement and a carriage house to fully document still, it just gets dark too early now to do it after work =( i'm sure there will be plenty of room for minutiae picking too


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I actually like that old fashioned corner sink in the kitchen
House looks nice from the outside
I also like the push button switches...don't know why
I have old style radiators too - love the heat they put out
I want to get fancier ones for our addition
What is that tank in the red room (laundry) ? Water heater ?


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

Great project and enjoy your new home. You can save some money on the remodel by drinking beer instead of that great bourbon. Life is great.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I actually like that old fashioned corner sink in the kitchen
> House looks nice from the outside
> I also like the push button switches...don't know why
> I have old style radiators too - love the heat they put out
> ...


i'm planning an apron sink in the kitchen - if you are interested in the old one let me know. otherwise its going on craigslist or something like that. its a big iron beast. 
the push button switches are kind of cool. different than what is seen now. hopefully the wiring is all good! 
the radiators are being supplanted by HVAC i think. there is no central air system and its only a few dollars more to add a heat pump to the system. if it was just an update i would keep them - i do like radiators. the air system is a part of the loan (203K) - i'm not sure how lenient the bank would be if i changed my mind midstream. 
best i can tell the tank is an expansion tank from the boiler system. i'm going to leave it there, if for no other reason than it looks neat. 

tommorow is buying tools and cleaning up the misc crap in the house proper. maybe some test painting if i have time.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm a little far for the sink 
Plus the wife would never let me install it
The tank does look neat - I like older/original stuff
Those pushbutton switches can be expensive to replace from what I have seen
So go easy on taking them out for re-use


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

pictures of the 2nd floor & basement posted. i spent the day tearing out carpet and cleaning the yard. i hurt...


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

cellophane said:


> the radiators are being supplanted by HVAC i think. there is no central air system and its only a few dollars more to add a heat pump to the system. if it was just an update i would keep them - i do like radiators. the air system is a part of the loan (203K) - i'm not sure how lenient the bank would be if i changed my mind midstream.


If the boiler still works (safely) one option would be to keep the radiators and install HVAC too. If you take the radiators out try to sell them -- people who need to add a radiator to an existing system have a hard time finding them.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

parents came in for the week and we went to town on the cleaning and tearing out of things. more pictures posted! between the basement and garage we filled up a 20 yard dumpster twice with all the crap that was thrown out... did find a few goodies here and there but the majority of it was junk. 

hopefully the air system gets installed soon - the cold weather makes me nervous about my pipes...


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

apparently doing this takes up every bit of free time i have. things are coming along fairly well. trim is being re-installed and paint is starting to go up. floors will be refinished shortly! i painted the kitchen this weekend, need to go through and do some touch-up, especially along the ceiling / wall line but otherwise it looks great (imo.)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cellophane303/collections/72157622670885433/


----------

